# I just LOVE CDT eyes!



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2014)

It's too bad this picture is blurry. She's got the prettiest green eyes ever. She's rescue #5 this year, Tommie, and I neglected to weigh her, but she's huge. Her owners got her from a neighbor 21 years ago as a hatchling, but they're moving out of state and can't keep her. She's a beauty:


----------



## thatrebecca (Mar 11, 2014)

Gorgeous! And she looks well cared for too, which is always nice to see.


----------



## wellington (Mar 11, 2014)

Those eyes are always wicked mean looking to me. Too bad they couldn't keep her after all those years.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 11, 2014)

She is a beauty for sure. It must be heart breaking to give her up after 20 some years. 

You are blessed to have her, She is in a good hand.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 11, 2014)

21 years raised in captivity and from what I can see, she looks smooth 
Those eyes do look pretty, too!

(any chance you saw my email on sexing CDT)


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2014)

Me too. I've always loved those ones with the gray eyes.


----------



## ascott (Mar 11, 2014)

Great eyes and fantastic chunky legs...great reserve stored up there....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 11, 2014)

She's beautiful Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> 21 years raised in captivity and from what I can see, she looks smooth
> Those eyes do look pretty, too!
> 
> (any chance you saw my email on sexing CDT)



Sorry about the email...I forget to check that account. I've answered it just now.


----------



## kathyth (Mar 12, 2014)

She is beautiful!
This is my favorite species of all!


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 12, 2014)

What a beauty! Her eyes are striking!


----------



## Ida (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome looking.....


----------



## mikeh (Mar 12, 2014)

She looks amazing, eyes look fluorescent. 
Would love to see better photos, and her dimensions.


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Mar 12, 2014)

Their eyes are amazing. She is a beauty.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2014)

Here she is this a.m. sitting in the sun. I had to keep thumping her to make her keep her eyes open. She was thoroughly enjoying the sun up against the fence:






Outside the sun sort of washes out the vivid green color of her eyes:


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 12, 2014)

Stunning!! 
Keep taking photos of those eyes  we will never get enough of it


----------



## pam (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Ida (Mar 13, 2014)

Way way cool.....Awesome pictures!


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 13, 2014)

Those are the kind of eyes that are so captivating. I can just stare at them forever. Very beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Here she is this a.m. sitting in the sun. I had to keep thumping her to make her keep her eyes open. She was thoroughly enjoying the sun up against the fence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a very beautiful girl. little dirt on her back cannot cover her beauty.


----------



## sibi (Mar 13, 2014)

If only those eyes can speak...but, they do! Green is my favorite color, and my eyes are green too. If I were a tortoise I could imagine I'd look just like her LOL Thanks for the pics, Yvonne.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 23, 2014)

She really is a beauty!!!! So lucky to have you to take her in.


----------

